# What are you currently listening to? Part 17



## forgetmenot

The Voice 2017 Chloe Kohanski - Top 11:  - YouTube 

hope this works  _Total Eclipse of the Heart_ on The Voice.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*

It worked. 

Here's one from the competitor show:


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic - YouTube


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*

Sting - Fields Of Gold - YouTube


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*

Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*

Bonnie Raitt  Norah Jones~Tennessee Waltz - YouTube


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 16*

Lucy Performs : Blind Auditions| The Voice UK 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Mari

Ian  Sylvia - Wild Geese  [HD] - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ian and Sylvia were great back in the day...


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

You Found Me ~ Helen Gillet



Cellist and singer Helen Gillet mixes her classical training, New Orleans-based jazz roots and free improvisational skills to perform her own eclectic music. In a powerful, melodious performance, she plays her song "You Found Me."


----------



## gooblax




----------



## GaryQ

@gooblax,  Don't know what to make of this one... Hope there's no "hidden message" and that you are alright


----------



## forgetmenot

gooblax said:


>




Very powerful this video YOU WILL SEE ME  mmm and then for some they simply do not want to be seen.  Pain is a very very scary thing when unleashed as anger.


----------



## forgetmenot

I see you gooblax hope you are not in this kind of pain  stay well ok


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I don't think one should necessarily read anything into someone's choice of music without other indicators.

I like listening to emotive music. One of my ex-sister-in-laws used to call some of my favorite songs "suicide music". I wasn't suicidal or even depressed. I just liked the songs.

Songs like these:


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> I don't think one should necessarily read anything into someone's choice of music without other indicators.



Yup, but just checking in on a friend, just in case, doesn't hurt. Especially since that one friend has been a bit quieter than usual.


----------



## gooblax

Thanks for checking in @GaryQ @forgetmenot


Last night was a bit of a rough one, but just 'mental weather' I guess.


----------



## forgetmenot

Hope today is a better one gooblax. Hope you can find something to do that can bring some happiness to you.


----------



## Daniel

Fall Out Boy - Bishops Knife Trick - YouTube


----------



## gooblax




----------



## gooblax

After half a weekend of nonstop "easy listening" / ballad style radio, I'm unsure if that's what was affecting my mood or if it was something else.
Regardless, here's something that I find easier to listen to.


----------



## gooblax




----------



## GaryQ

Cool visual effects and color


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel

Paul McCartney - I Donâ€™t Know (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Paul McCartney Carpool Karaoke - YouTube

(Does this play in Canada?  It's from the CBS network.)


----------



## forgetmenot

Shawn Mendes - In My Blood - YouTube


----------



## gooblax




----------



## gooblax

Worth it just to get this stuck in someone's head. I've always had a soft spot for annoying songs.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

In retaliation...


----------



## gooblax

I like Hampsterdance  I had a whole CD of hamsterised songs back in the day


----------



## GaryQ

Definitely had to listen to the banana song to get the fox one totally out of my head.
Except now it'll probably be stuck in my head in and endless loop for a looong time thanks to my TS+ alphabet soup.
Ba ba ba :facepalm:

The minions are hilarious and actually quite violent for today's "don't let your kids watch violence" movement
Took me forever to play and pause over and over to capture this sequence. 







Would be cool to have one the size of my Tigger to keep him company :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*What does the universe sound like? A musical tour*
Matt Russo, _TED Talks_
Nov 9, 2018


----------



## GaryQ

That's interesting but seriously sound needs air to travel so you can't hear anything from or outside our atmosphere


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> That's interesting but seriously sound needs air to travel so you can't hear anything from or outside our atmosphere



Yeah that's what they WANT you to believe.


----------



## GaryQ

^^^ Still laughing at that one :rofl:


----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel

4-minute edit of the the relaxing (10-hour) song "Marconi Union" (recently mentioned in the humor thread):

Marconi Union - Weightless (253 Edit) - YouTube

More info:  According To Scientists, This Is The Most Relaxing Tune Ever Recorded


----------



## Mari

Patsy Cline Walking After Midnight Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## GaryQ

Was thinking of my few friends who are there for me in my times of need and who I hope can lean on me when they need someone there for them and this song came to mind. 

Some old songs never fade away. 

I've learned, through personal experience over the years that true friendship is one of the few things where distance and time are totally meaningless. Time eases the weight of the grief caused from losing a true friend, for we are not eternal, but it can never displace them from that special place in our heart.


----------



## forgetmenot

Ruthie Henshall - I Dreamed A Dream (Les Miserables 10th Anniversary Concert - Royal Albert Hall) - YouTube


----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## forgetmenot

GaryQ said:


> Was thinking of my few friends who are there for me in my times of need and who I hope can lean on me when they need someone there for them and this song came to mind.
> 
> Some old songs never fade away.
> 
> I've learned, through personal experience over the years that true friendship is one of the few things where distance and time are totally meaningless. Time eases the weight of the grief caused from losing a true friend, for we are not eternal, but it can never displace them from that special place in our heart.




Still here for you when you need us


----------



## Daniel

Martika - Toy Soldiers - Lyrics Meaning

Martika has stated in interviews that the song was written about a friend's drug addiction...

The repeated background choir vocal of "Won't you come out and play with me" is a way of capturing how the drug (in this case cocaine) calls itself out to the addict. This is the same sentiment of another line from the song that speaks of hearing temptation call.

 In many ways, the general theme of toy soldiers can represent a person's lack of control when it comes to addiction. Toy soldiers are controlled, powerless, and incapable of thinking for themselves. The same can be said for an addict. The lines of "we all fall down like toy soldiers" and "the battle wages on for toy soldiers" suggest that someone has clearly lost all semblance of control, have fallen, and must pick themselves back up and carry on.

Martika later sings that "if she doesn't stop, the next one's gonna be me" which seems to be an acknowledgment from the addict's perspective that they've got a problem that can conceivably kill them or ruin life as they know it. In the music video, Martika's romantic interest is seen drowning in a pool, presumably a symbol for dying from a drug overdose.

VH1's Pop Up Video revealed that the subject of "Toy Soldiers" did survive and ultimately overcame their addiction.


----------



## Daniel

Suzanne Vega - Luka (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Hipster dentist/relaxation music sans vocals:

Tycho - Outer Sunset (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Tycho - No Stress (Official Music Video) - YouTube


Tycho - No Stress (Instrumental) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Steve Tibbetts (along with Jim Price, Marc Anderson and others) in 1982:

My Last Chance - YouTube



> Jim Price asked me to write and perform a song for "Night-times Variety," a show on the local PBS affiliate.
> 
> Someone had the idea of hitting a gong and lower it into a tub of water to finish the tune.  Lowering a gong into water lowers the pitch about a whole step.  Very cool.
> 
> Except we didn't have a clear container for the water, so it looks like Randy is just lowering a gong into a trash basket.  The audience applauds, but looks puzzled.  ("Why are they lowering a gong into a white trash can?")
> 
> Please note both guitar players parted their hair in the middle.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Please note both guitar players parted their hair in the middle.


In 1982, that was mandatory for guitarists. That's so you could tell they were serious musicians. 

Also true for singers in some bands and miscellaneous other band members, but the rules were enforced as strictly as for guitarists.


----------



## Daniel

And:


----------



## Daniel

Tycho â€“ Japan (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Reminds me a bit of Mazzy Star...


----------



## Daniel

Tash Sultana: Tiny Desk Concert - YouTube

TASH SULTANA - JUNGLE (LIVE BEDROOM RECORDING) - YouTube

Finding a place through music | Tash Sultana | TEDxUniMelb - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Kashmir : Led Zeppelin  / YAMATO String Quartet  Arr.è¿'è-¤å'Œæ˜Ž - YouTube

Kashmir Led Zeppelin - Epic Symphonic Rock. - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Bonobo : Ontario - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

The Weeknd - Blinding Lights (Donald Trump Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Donald Trump Singing Shake It Off by Taylor Swift - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Even in a parody I can't stand even looking at him or hearing his voice. He's repulsive in every meaning of that word.


----------



## Daniel

Sounds like the makings of a treatment plan -- any negative thoughts I have would need to put in his voice as a way to externalize and ignore them


----------



## David Baxter PhD

My treatment plan is try not to look at its face or listen to the voice at all. If I'm viewing something and it pops up, I mute it as fast as I can and then block the image/video.

Works pretty well for me.


----------



## Daniel

Not surprisingly, I had the first song stuck in my head this morning :lol:


----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel

Pretty good for a Canadian band 

Another Canadian production:

Feist - 1234 (Directors Version) - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Endless Possibilities - YouTube

(Heard the chorus of the song in a new Clorox commercial.)


----------



## Daniel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_56qQqxvm4


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> Pretty good for a Canadian band



Here's just one Canadian artist fact. And there are many most people think are American yet are Canadians working in the states. 

Carrie Underwood has never stopped and has only sold 2/3 of what Shania Twain did yet (American) Billboard puts her as the Queen of Country. 

Had Shania not stopped performing and recording after her breakdown caused by hubby and her so called "best friend" she would have literally shattered and left ALL female artists in all genres in the dust even potentially catching up to Madonna's sales and Country is popular but a niche category when compared to pop.  

*Shania Twain*
Shania Twain is a Canadian songwriter and singer who has sold more than 100 million records. These sales ranked her as the best-selling female in country music and placed her among the top-selling music artists. Achieving this success earned her different titles among them _Queen of Country Pop. _Her second album which she released in 1995 titled _The Woman In Me_ attracted widespread success and sold over 20 million copies.
She also clinched a Grammy Award from this album. *The third album she released would become best-selling studio album ever done by a female act* also doubling as a best-seller in country music. She has been awarded five Grammy Awards, got 27 BMI Songwriter awards, *and she stands as the only female artist across the world to own three consecutive albums that were awarded a diamond certification.*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yeah it's nice to see Shania making a comeback recently. That whole breakup mess threw her for a loop for a good long time.


----------



## GaryQ

Saw an interview a while back. She was in a really dark place for a very long time. She was at the "pull the plug" desperation and despair (a place many of us understand too well) 

I saw a performance and that sparkle and fire in her eyes just wasn't the same. Healing is a slow process but was soo happy to hear that she pulled through.

But she can still rock a crowd. A true performer.


----------



## GaryQ

This is what I really loved about her. She could set the stage on fire but you can see her pure talent in this performance and tamed perfectly. May be considered a boring song as it's been used so much for weddings and proposals. But she wrote it from her heart. which when you look into her soul you can understand why she wound up in such a dark place. It's a live, personal not an overproduced version.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Shania Twain - Wikipedia

*Personal life*

Twain is a vegetarian[114][115] and a devotee of Sant Mat, an Eastern spiritual philosophy.[116]

 
Twain met producer Robert John "Mutt" Lange  after he heard her original songs and singing from her debut album; he  then offered to produce and write songs with her. They first met at Nashville's Fan Fair  in June 1993 and quickly became close. They were married on December  28, 1993 and had a son, Eja (pronounced "Asia"), in August 2001.[117]  On May 15, 2008, it was announced that Twain and Lange were separating  after Lange allegedly had an affair with Twain's best friend, Marie-Anne  Thiébaud.[69][70][118][119] Their divorce was finalized on June 9, 2010.[120] On December 20, 2010, it was reported that Twain was engaged to Swiss Nestlé executive Frédéric Thiébaud, the ex-husband of Marie-Anne.[121][122][123] They were married on January 1, 2011, in Rincón, Puerto Rico.[124]

 
She created Shania Kids Can in 2010, to address the needs of  young school children who are typically overlooked by social assistance  programs.[125][_non-primary source needed_]

 
Twain's autobiography, _From This Moment On_, was released on March 27, 2011.[126]

 
Twain is a long-time resident of Corseaux, Switzerland,[127] where her son was born.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I was also a long time fan of Mutt Lange as a record producer, actually.

Weird that she ended up married to the husband of the ex-best friend with whom her ex-husband Mutt Lange had an affair. I guess they consoled each other given that they were in the same situation.



Interesting video - a take-off to Robert Palmer videos with the genders switched:






I always liked this song by Anne Murray - here it's a duet with Shania Twain:


----------



## GaryQ

Anne Murray. Wow makes me feel old. Not one of my favorite voices but she has always been an icon.

I think the greatest voice we've ever grown was the little flower from Quebec. A truly humble simple warm hearted gentle soul that never let her fame go to her head. The proof is that she loved to sing and make others shine. No matter who it was they were all some of her greatest performances. The control, the range and the dynamics, the harmonics and the pure power of her voice alone are breathtaking but when she sings with someone you see the love of singing and not the paid performer.

When she popped up to surprise the Canadian Tenors

Celine Dion  The Canadian Tenors - Hallelujah - YouTube

And the great performance of both her and Bocelli


----------



## David Baxter PhD

My current favorite new indie band, Stands on Sapphire, based on a verse in Exodus.



The band has a neat story. They are out of Vancouver, British Columbia, currently although the singer, Bethany, is originally from Oregon. She and the guitarist, Trevor, are married.









						Stands on Sapphires Official Website
					


SonS is a fan-focused, female lead hard rock band without a drummer. Members: Bethany Rose(Vocals) Trevor Isaac(Guitar) and Wade Britz(Bass).





					standsonsapphires.com
				









						登录 Facebook
					


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。





					www.facebook.com
				












						Origin Story: The Whole Picture
					


How did we start making music? "On that day we realized that if we weren’t making music we were wasting our time. We just felt like we had to"





					standsonsapphires.com
				
















						10 Things You Don't Know About SonS
					


Like to know more about us? We are sharing 10 things you didn't know about SonS and where you can find more information about each.





					standsonsapphires.com


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

The chorus:


> It's my time to rise
> It's my time to shine
> It's my time to live
> It's my time to fly
> It's my time
> It's my time


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Eerie...


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, and I actually liked the music more without the more-eerie video.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Eerie isn't a negative comment for me. Eerie can be cool. (Creepy might me negative though).


----------



## Daniel

I get enough of the eerie "just not right" feelings as it is


----------



## gooblax




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I love the sound of a 12-string (I used to own one) but they're a bit of a pain to tune.


----------



## gooblax

They do sound great. I don't think I'd ever play one though, I have enough trouble with 6.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

The chording is just the same. It's just tuning the double strings that changes.

From memory (and I haven't has a 12-string since the 70s), standard 12-string tuning is still EADGBE. For the 4 lower strings, each pair is tuned with the second string in the pair one octave higher. For the two highest strings (B and E) they are tuned in unison — that's often the hardest part because even if one string in the pair is slightly off you'll hear it very clearly.

Omce it's tuned, you play it just like a 6-string but it does take a bit more hand strength and the keyboard is wider.

I eventually traded in the 12-string and a 6-string on a better quality 6-string (which is still in play and sounds wonderful — I gave it to one of my sons when I got an electric).


----------



## gooblax

Ah ok, the tuning does sound quite tricky.

I reckon my picking hand would just get fingers caught between the strings or do something stupid.


----------



## Daniel

If you ever move to Seattle, Washington, I believe they have people who are door-to-door guitar tuners for all the hipsters there


----------



## David Baxter PhD

gooblax said:


> Ah ok, the tuning does sound quite tricky.
> 
> I reckon my picking hand would just get fingers caught between the strings or do something stupid.


Probably not. The pairs of strings are not that far apart and within a pair they are too close together to get your fingers stuck.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> If you ever move to Seattle, Washington, I believe they have people who are door-to-door guitar tuners for all the hipsters there


That's why I wanted to be a rock star. They have people who tune all their guitars so they rarely have to do it themselves.


----------



## gooblax

Started prepping for Eurovision season.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax

I guess trigger warning - song about drugs


----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I like that. Reminds me a bit of The Cranberries.

I wasn't aware of this band. They're from Scotland. See Chvrches - Wikipedia.

More from Chvrches here: chvrches - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Same song but with a live orchestra:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Cat Dancer

New theme song.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Interesting sound.


----------



## Daniel

I first heard their music while looking for dance music videos on Youtube:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Not a big fan of dance music. This track sounds quite different to me than the first two.


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, I like their more mellow songs more, especially "All of the Time" and its "heaven ain't big enough" lyric.

"All of the Time" is a great combo:  a happy, catchy melody with not-so-happy lyrics ("You never know when I’m feeling low").


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yes I like this one. 



Lyrics in this version:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Music video version of same song above ("Time"):


----------



## Marcel




----------



## Daniel

The Abyss - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




The soundtrack to _The Abyss_ was written by Alan Silvestri and released by Varèse Sarabande on August 22, 1989.[42] In 2014, they issued a limited-edition (3,000 copies), two-disc album featuring the complete score minus the end credits medley, which is absent from both releases.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Good movie, too.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

High and Low (Empire of the Sun song) - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




Ryan Reed from _Rolling Stone_ described the song as "pulsating", adding; "Acoustic guitar chords give way to booming synth-pads on the chorus, as singer Luke Steele sings wistfully: 'If I had my way/ Never let you go.'"

Collin Robinson from _Stereogum_ described the song as "a slow-building slice of euphoria with big drums, grand synths, and swishing ambient sweeps."

Lars Brandle of _Billboard_ described the song as "a straight-up party tune which flows with melodies, synths and good times."


----------



## Daniel

The chorus:

_I can't do well when I think you're gonna leave me
But I know I try
Are you gonna leave me now
Can't you be believing now_


One person's Youtube commentary -- which may be off-base about the song's origin but is interesting nonetheless:

"This song is about the inner-self that everyone has. The world lies to themselves about what they are, and that's why he says "You cant be leaving now" as leaving your true-self. "We are the people that rule the world" refers to the people whom are truly themselves have the most power in this world. Be yourself, trust your gut, do what you think is best and the rest follows."


----------



## Daniel

YouTube comment:

"I'm from the Alexis Nakota Sioux Nation in Alberta Canada.  Lost my language and culture, while being raised in foster care...feeling a very strong pull lately, to learn the ways of our ancestors.  This brought me to tears, yet gave me a sense of peace and love at the same time."


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I used to know a guy (going back 2-3 decades here) who had very eclectic tastes in music and frequently played bands we'd never heard of. His best friend and roommate called him "master of the bottom 40".  

But the reality was most of the stuff he played was good though it probably never made it to FM radio play.

In that respect, you remind me of him, Daniel.


----------



## Daniel

It's the hipster in me 

But I am shocked Jungle is not on the radio in Arizona, even though they are performing in Phoenix again this year.    I just e-mailed my local radio station to request them.


----------



## Daniel

Tears for Fears Return for First Album in 17 Years
					


Hear “The Tipping Point,” the title track from Roland Orzabal and Curt Smith’s first LP since 2004’s Everybody Loves a Happy Ending





					www.rollingstone.com
				




Ahead of the LP’s arrival on February 25th via Concord Records, Tears for Fears founding members Roland Orzabal and Curt Smith also shared the first single and title track “The Tipping Point,” which — like the album — was inspired by a series of professional and personal “tipping points” in the years following their last album, 2004’s Everybody Loves a Happy Ending.

For Orzabal, that point was influenced by the death of his wife Caroline in 2017. “It came at a time when my (late) wife was very ill. I was watching her become a ghost of her former self. So the song’s narrator is in a hospital ward looking at people about to cross the threshold that we call death,” Orzabal told Rolling Stone.









						The Tipping Point (Tears for Fears album) - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




_*The Tipping Point*_ is the seventh studio album by the English pop rock band Tears for Fears, released on 25 February 2022 through Concord Records.[5] It is the band's first studio album since _Everybody Loves a Happy Ending_, released almost 18 years prior.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Haunting.


----------



## Daniel

Skipped to the last/energetic part:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Nebulous

Currently listening to 80s music.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Another "same but different" experience:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"I can live with it all."


----------



## gooblax

I mean it's a Christmas song, but... catchiest one of The 1975's new album.


----------



## Daniel




----------

